# Primary Teacher thinking of coming to Dubai



## Flopsy (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello everybody

I'd be really grateful for some information please. I am a qualified and experienced Primary School teacher. I have been looking into coming to Dubai after applying for a school in Abu Dhabi. I decided that Dubai seemed more suitable for me as a city and have started to look at applying for some schools there. The only thing is, the more I look at schools in Dubai, the more bad reviews I keep seeing!:confused2:

Are any of these schools safe to work for?
- Regent International School, Star International School Umm Sheif, Star International School Mirdif or Sharjah English School United Arab Emirates

Is Regent really that bad? Why does it get such bad reviews from people on these forums? Does anybody work at Regent that can give an honest opinion?

Does anybody know of any other good schools that are recruiting teachers at the moment?

thanks in advance


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I am definitely not an expert on the subject, but I do recall seeing posts about the low pay offered at Regent. I think they were paying something like 8,000 when the going rate was around 12,000. I'm sure you'll get responses from much more qualified people with better info, though. Good luck!


----------



## Flopsy (Feb 24, 2011)

DubaiATC said:


> I am definitely not an expert on the subject, but I do recall seeing posts about the low pay offered at Regent. I think they were paying something like 8,000 when the going rate was around 12,000. I'm sure you'll get responses from much more qualified people with better info, though. Good luck!



Thanks DubaiATC. It was forums where I have seen things written about Regent such as give it a wide berth, dont even think about it etc. For example the TES. I'd like to know why it is meant to be so bad, I hope someone can enlighten me :angel:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't consider Sharjah unless you love long traffic jams, hate alcohol and are deeply religious. Sharjah is where people go when they've done something really bad in their past life 

Whatever place you do decide to go to, make sure everything they offer you is in the contract as they tend to say what they offer and write something different on paper here.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Flopsy said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I'd be really grateful for some information please. I am a qualified and experienced Primary School teacher. I have been looking into coming to Dubai after applying for a school in Abu Dhabi. I decided that Dubai seemed more suitable for me as a city and have started to look at applying for some schools there. The only thing is, the more I look at schools in Dubai, the more bad reviews I keep seeing!:confused2:
> 
> ...


Dubai British School are still recruiting for September - check their website. My children go there and they are happy and haven't had any really problems. I know a lot of the teachers and they seem happy enough too!!


----------

